# Newbie question - what happens at a cat show



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I know this sounds daft, but I've never been to a cat show before, but would love to go. What exactly happens? Does it depend on the show?

I have 5 moggies, so I don't want to show my cat (even though they are all beautiful ) but I would like to see some different breeds, and would also be inerested in stalls selling cat products.

I live in Hull, and I know there is a Humberside and Lincolnshire show at the Doncaster Dome in July, and there is also a big British Cat Show at the NEC in Birmingham in November, which I am imagining will be a bit like Crufts but with cats!!

So, any info and advice on the best show to go to as an onlooker would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Sandra


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Gemini

Cat shows can be mental but fun, a rough outline of the day if taking your cat to a GCCF show:

Arrive 8:30-9:30 (varies show to show though) and vet in. A vet checks your cat's health and their vet certificate to check vaccinations are up to date. You are given an envelope with pen number and entry details.

After Vetting In: Cats placed in their pen along with blanket, water and bed if they have one.

10:30am (time may vary) owners leave the pen area and judging starts

Depending on size of show... 12-1pm Owners/Viewers may go back into the pen area. 12pm is often when the public may enter the hall for first time.

If a judge takes a cat out for judging once the public and owners are admitted to the hall then owners/public are to be quiet and stay out the way.

4-4:30pm (depending on club) awards/Best in Show etc

5pm Show Closed

I'm off to the Humberside show as a spectator if you want company


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Indysmamma. I think I might give the Humberside show a go, and then possibly the big NEC one later in the year.

Perhaps I'll see you there!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

there's a *big* show at Donny Dome in October too, I'll have one or two cats entered in that one too. Tis the Yorkshire Cat Club show.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been to a few shows as a visitor, and recommend it. 

As mebtioned, it's usually around 12 that the public are allowed in.

The cats are all in pens that and laid out in some kind of order, but that ireder can be difficult to work out for the uninitiated. I just wander round looking. 

A couple of e shows vie been to are quite spacious and enjoyable to roam around. Others have been very crowded, busy and frustrating. The quality and quanity of goods for sale also varies dramatically. The last show I went to was like a car boot sale...

The people showing cats also vary somewhat. However, it's usually easy to see who you can approach and who don't want you too. You see some people with camp chairs forming a barricade facing inwards to their cats pen, and deliberately avoiding eye contact with passers by. Others are more obviously open, smiling and making eye contact, and these peep usually turn out to be very helpful and encouraging to newcomers. They are not always the winners, either 

All in all, shows are well worth a visit, and aside from anything else, you are pretty much guaranteed to some absolutely stunning cats!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oooh random tip! 

carry some alcohol based hand sanitizer (non-scented) with you
if someone says you can stroke their cat just give your hands a quick 'wash' before and after with the sanitizer... tis good manners and lowers the chance of sharing any bugs.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - I'm always happy to let nice people give Alfie a little stroke, if he's in a good mood, lol! Its good manners to clean hands, just in case. Although at our last show he came home with fleas, so I wasn't best pleased


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I will certainly take some hand gel with me. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

It is completely different at a TICA show - running goes something like this:

0830-0900 - competitors turn up and set up (no public allowed)
0900 - showing starts
1000 - public admittance
1700-1800 - show ends, people start packing up and leave the hall

Unlike a GCCF show, cats are kept in holding pens which are often personalised for show and the cats visit the judges. There can be anything from 4 - 10 judges at a TICA show (5 or 6 is the norm in the UK) and more than not, there will be a show on the Saturday and another on the Sunday.

Instead of paying per class, you pay for the day which includes all classes and for every judge to look at your cat. So for say £40, you get 6 judges looking at your cat and the chance for your cat to win 6 rosettes.

Owners usually sit infront of their own cats all day (apart from when they pop to the loo, get something to eat or are chatting to friends) so are often available to talk about their cats and their breeds. The atmosphere is quite hectic but very very friendly. There are also a few stalls to buy bits and pieces and raffles which help the hosting clubs hold further shows.

There are currently 9 TICA clubs holding shows in the UK and with the exception of Scotland and N Ireland, all parts of mainland UK have at least 2 shows running during the year May-April 2010/11.

Oh, and no matter what the question is - it is never going to be a daft one.... :thumbup:

Hope this helps


----------

